# Scott CX Team Reviews?



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Anyone have one? I am thinking about getting one so any info or advice on real world use would be appreciated.


----------



## diz (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes got a 2011 one changed the front brake holder from headset mounted to fork mounted to stop brake judder. other than that great bike, very fast and comfy to ride.


----------

